# Where to publish Furry Stories?



## Dream_Merchant (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I tried a few of the links to threads above to info about publishing, but couldn't really find anything that worked for me - all broken links 

I was wondering if there is any published Furry stories out there - whether on Kindle, Amazon or something digital elsewhere at all? Is there a want for published stories at all?

I've written a number of personal stories, a few furry related and a many that aren't, but the furry stories are something that certainly interests me a lot and I would like to get something published in this genre, but I have no idea where to start or if there is any real desire for published works?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2019)

I think there's somebody called 'Kyell Gold' but I have never read their stories; I just know *of* them, so see where they published. 

There's always patreon as well, if you want to release chapters.


----------



## artoni (Oct 28, 2019)

I know there's the War With No Name series; I wouldn't call it 'furry' so much as 'anthro', though, insomuch as they WERE animals that then gained a higher degree of sentience. So there clearly is some sort of market for it.

Self-publishing is certainly an option, though.


----------



## hara-surya (Oct 28, 2019)

Some of my best selling stories on Amazon are Furry. I won't say they sell gangbusters, but reasonably steady. There's a handful of authors on Amazon Kindle that sell Furry stories with (probably a lot) more success than me, but I have a feeling it's more of an untapped market than a true lack of interest.

I also think for Furry stories you might have trouble finding even a small press publisher interested it taking it up, unless it's their niche. If the self-publishing boom from Amazon has taught the book buying market anything it's that the Big Four publishers are morons and are leaving hundreds of millions on the table by having such a pigeonholed view of what's "publishable." Remember, these are the same people that needed a small child to tell them Harry Potter should be published because the supposed experts didn't get it.

I have this gut feeling though that, frankly, Furries as an audience are just cheap and don't want to pay even when it's offered. I view them like Linux users when it comes to commercial software and it seems to fall somewhere between an ideological stance coupled with there simply being a glut of reasonable quality free offerings that lower the value of paid versions.


----------



## Dream_Merchant (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you for the replies! Helped me a lot


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 10, 2019)

Welp, I share my sotry to those who wanna read it
It's no masterpiece or anything like that, It's kinda derpy 
and.....wimpy but uhm......Yeah, I share it to those who would like to read it


----------



## Alison Savros (Nov 10, 2019)

artoni said:


> I know there's the War With No Name series; I wouldn't call it 'furry' so much as 'anthro', though, insomuch as they WERE animals that then gained a higher degree of sentience. So there clearly is some sort of market for it.
> 
> Self-publishing is certainly an option, though.


Don't they already have a maximum degree of sentience? It doesn't really go any further than thinking, feeling, emotions, etc. Unless they're supposed to be some kind of hyperintelligent aliens or something? But so much as having minimum sentience would mean an inability to function to a certain degree.


----------



## furvoreite (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm a bit late to the party, but...probably the most known furry writer is Kyell Gold (whom someone mentioned above), who seems to be doing pretty well. He is published by Welcome to Sofawolf Press | Sofawolf Press

Getting into writing is a very tough business, though - there's so many writers out there it's very difficult to get noticed. I think it's a good idea to try entering some furry writing competitions and whatnot to gain some recognition (SofaWolf, for example, publish collections of short furry stories - try writing something for them and see if they publish it in their next issue!).

Submissions | Sofawolf Press

Good luck!


----------



## Dream_Merchant (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks! I'll be sure to check them out


----------



## reid minnich (Jan 6, 2020)

OtterCorrect Literature
Armoured Fox Press
weaselpress.com
Thurston Howl
Fur Planet
SofaWolf
Fenris Publishing


----------

